# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Kickstarting the Prosthetic Revolution

## Brian_Krassenstein

Tyler Manee and Tyler Dunham are orthotics and prosthetics specialists who caught wind of 3D printing and are running with it. The two specialists, trained in the traditional practices of making orthotics and prosthetics, have trained themselves in 3D modeling and 3D printing over the past two years. They have now produced 50 3D printed samples of orthotics and prosthetics and are ready to move to the next phase in actually using a 3D printer in their practice to fit their patients with better products. They have launched their Kickstarter campaign in hopes to raise $9K to spend exactly that on a 3D printer with a build plate large enough for their 3D printed orthotics and prosthetics. For more details, check out the full article:  http://3dprint.com/37832/prosthetic-orthotics-3d-print/


Below is a photo of some of the prothetics:

----------


## docdavies

Are these folks aware of the eNABLE Group?

We do similar things, and have many open source designs, designers, printers, fabricators and assemblers.  Would be worth a discuss.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/communit...7179986?cfem=1

http://enablingthefuture.org/

Bruce "Doc" Davies, Ph.D.

----------


## -willy-

Plans to contact E-Nable after I get my first printer and get it tweaked.

----------


## TylerandTyler

> Are these folks aware of the eNABLE Group?


We sure are.  We love what you do, and we hope to see more of it.  Where we differ from you, however, is that our focus is on lower limb prosthetics, and on creating them in a way that makes sense for a current P&O company to adopt the method.

----------


## TylerandTyler

We love the article, thanks for picking up our story!

Tyler and Tyler

----------


## Momentum

> We love the article, thanks for picking up our story!
> 
> Tyler and Tyler


Hi Tyler & Tyler
I'm CPO in Australia, and I'm looking at 3D printing applications for my practice.  I'm very interested in what applications you're looking into (fairings/sockets/AFOs etc.), and which printer models you've investigated.  I'm struggling to find reasonably priced devices with a print bed large enough to handle lower limb prosthetic applications.  I can PM you my details if you'd prefer email contact.

----------

